
Show HN: I built a tool to send you daily digest of your saved bookmarks - marcinem
Bookmarks which you wanted to read, but simply forgot...<p>It happened to me all the time. I bookmarked the articles to read later and simply forgot about them. Forever.<p>I built Mailist to help with that. Already 2350 users enjoy their &quot;weekly digests&quot; composed from their bookmarks. It makes me super happy!<p>So now, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailist.app Pro account allows you to send an email newsletter every day, built from your bookmarks.<p>Does it sound interesting? 
The free version (weekly email) is available for everyone!<p>Let me know what you think.<p>PS. Unlike other tools, we care about your privacy and don&#x27;t suggest promo content based on your saved links.
======
sciencewolf
I remember [https://www.linkdrop.co/](https://www.linkdrop.co/) tried to do
this and the Show HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19960313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19960313))
appears to be this exact idea. However, it looks like they shifted to using an
extension as opposed to a bookmark. Any idea why?

Also, curious how many pro subscribers you currently have? I imagine it's
pretty difficult to get people on board with a $4/mo tool for personal
consumption, unless you market it as a "productivity" tool.

~~~
marcinem
We have 35 pro users right now. But yes, it’s been a tough journey to get them
subscribe and most of them have either lifetime access or discounted price.

Still learning here, what price would you suggest?

~~~
brudgers
Just to throw numbers around:

    
    
      4x engineers @ $10k/month
      50% overhead
      25% net revenue 
    

Is $75k/month. At $4/month that’s about 18,000 paid users. So 4500 paid
users/engineer. Without a free tier and without prepaid lifetime plans.

Twenty dollars a month gets users per engineer down to 1000. A hundred bucks a
month gets it down to 200 users per month and then there’s time to develop
features and such.

Again, I am just throwing numbers around to provide an example of one way of
establishing price. The important thing is that prices close to zero dollars
are hard to make work at modest scale because there are a lot of users and not
very much money for operating and growing the business.

On the other hand, 1000 users at $4/month is not bad as passive income for a
person. That’s a different kind of business model.

Good luck.

~~~
marcinem
Thank you a lot! :)

------
butz
How about skipping email and displaying digest right in browser? It could be
implemented as extension, and you could even take actions on read bookmarks,
e.g. move to storage folder or delete.

~~~
marcinem
Each digest is also available in shareable web format. Here is an example:
[https://my.mailist.app/share/JHqkkGfFxc](https://my.mailist.app/share/JHqkkGfFxc)

I am working on a personal archive of these for a quick access.

------
kerrybright3000
I use time filters in Bookmark OS for this. You can view only bookmarks
created in the last week and it keeps folder intact.
[https://bookmarkos.com](https://bookmarkos.com)

------
newman314
I would love a related tool.

Content search engine for my open tabs / bookmarked. Oftentimes, I bookmark or
leave a tab open for something to read later but I can't find it later.

To be clear, it would index and search said URL.

~~~
kirubakaran
Please try my [https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/) for this. My email is
in my profile if you have any questions.

~~~
newman314
Will try it out when I have some time... Thanks.

------
ashishb
I recently build a similar one to read books - [https://ten-pages-a-
day.ashishb.net/](https://ten-pages-a-day.ashishb.net/)

~~~
marcinem
Nice! Love the idea :)

------
raveenb
this looks like a cool tool.

My problem was that i had collected a lot of such links and simply wasnt able
to go thru all. So I had built this app that took all the links in the
bookmark and summarized it.

You can check it out at
[https://www.makemysummary.com](https://www.makemysummary.com) anyone is
welcome to try it out, it summarizes youtube, podcasts and webpages

If your app has zapier integration then anyone can route their bookmarks via
MakeMySummary and get them summarized

------
hackeratrandom
@marcinem - FYI, you misspelled "through" as "thorugh" on this page
[https://www.mailist.app/pro-bookmark-
manager.html](https://www.mailist.app/pro-bookmark-manager.html) ... really
like this idea for an app :-)

~~~
marcinem
Oh, thanks! Will edit this ASAP!

------
d0m
It's funny, I had this similar idea just last week. It's been hard for me to
read books with a baby but I can afford to read emails here and there.

------
blaydator
Very nice. I have built similar tool for Android and iOS to save notes (And
webpages) by email so they don’t get lost in another note app.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.boomerang....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.boomerang.app&hl=fr)
[https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/boomerang-email-
myself/id11544...](https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/boomerang-email-
myself/id1154427984)

~~~
fraXis
I just installed your app. Works great. Been looking for something like this
for a long time now. So easy to share myself a link and have it automatically
emailed to me. Great job!

~~~
blaydator
I am pleased it suits your need :)

------
happppy
I think its a typo in footer, 'GIve it a try,', 'I' in give is capital.

------
fock
looks like wallabag to me

